# Need Firmware for Matshita UJDA710



## phil818 (Jan 5, 2008)

I reinstalled the OS on my laptop. It is presently XP Professional SP3. 

Basically, I have a long history of having problems burning CDs on my laptop. Now, I am trying to resolve the problem. I have the Matshita UJDA710 revision 1.5 Standard CD-ROM drive in my laptop. The program I am using is Sonic RecordNow version 7.10, Build 710B26A. 

When I tried to duplicate a CD, it read the source CD and asked me to insert the target CD. Instead of writing to the CD, it continues to read the target CD. My basic problem is to get things working, so I can burn CDs.

I am not sure where to get the latest firmware for my CD drive. To my surprise, when I surf the web, there are many locations that wanted me to download their drivers, but not from the Matshita company. I am totally confused on who to trust. 

Please help. Thanks.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=125413
http://forum.rpc1.org/viewtopic.php?t=8260


----------



## phil818 (Jan 5, 2008)

I followed your instructions to download the "710RPC-11.04Firmware.Zip" file. After unzipping, I find the file TTX104M.710 inside the 710RPC-11.04Firmware folder. I tried to update my CD/DVD driver with this file, but it was looking for an .inf file. I changed the file name to TTX104M.inf and tried again. Unfortunately, it did not work. 

Can you tell me how to update my CD/DVD driver with this file? 

Thanks


----------

